# Soothing sounds for babies



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2011)

As many know I am a manic researcher.  Mainly of useless info relating to our hobby that you don't really have to go into so much depth on but also on anything else.  Normally it is something I am doing i.e. If I want to rewire my house I spend a few days researching like mad before I do it. lol.  Google is indeed your friend.

Anyway struggling to get the baby to go to sleep and put in youtube, baby music.  The usual come up including people's remixes of the Fisher Price tingly songs you get from the pull cord thingamys and then up came one called 'Soothing Sounds for Babies'.

As the video started it came on with sounds like washing machines, vacuum cleaners, hair dryers and of course I thought it was a joke one.  Look to the right and there are thousands of these.  So I tried it and 2 minutes later was amazed at the 'dead weight in my arms'.

So turned the music off and put her in her pushchair/carrycot thingy.  Within seconds an angry writhing red skinned beast replaced the calm beautiful baby and so I clicked on another of the videos.  1 minute later asleep.  Been like that for the past hour now.  Bet the neighbours are thinking we are maniac night-time cleaners.  (Joke I haven't got the volume up to replicate the real thing. lol)

So try it.  See if it works for you or if it is a coincidence.  For those of you who like to put baby in the other room and play playstation there is one that lasts 8 hours.  For those who like to dump baby and go clubbing, stay at a mate's house and come back next day there is one that lasts for 12 hours!!!  I assume thats why there are 8 and 12 hour versions????  The 10 minute one on repeat for an hour is fine for me though:

standard taster 1 minute 24
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZGAmizwb ... re=related

8 hours of breast pump sounds. lol:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC2sYfbL ... re=related

12 hours of vacuum:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFJQfK5Ecvo&NR=1

There are loads more, just look to the right when you have a video open.

Enjoy clubbing....ermmm I mean baby sleeping for an hour or 2. lol

Andy


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Aug 2011)

I'll have to give this one a try tomorrow!

It's really strange, because our new little one falls asleep when the XX CD goes on. Every time!

ps, i cannot believe someone spent all that time uploading a 12 hour hoover sound on youtube!


----------



## Gill (24 Aug 2011)

I Have heard of these before being discussed on a baby program on Discovery Home and Health. It really Does Work.


----------



## GreenNeedle (24 Aug 2011)

wife complaining I just woke her up with all  the noise


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Aug 2011)

It's just white noise. That's what soothes them. Sounds like the noises of mum's body when they were inside.

TBH I still find the sound of rain soothing and I'm nearly 40


----------



## m_attt (24 Aug 2011)

remmber reading about this when my little one was a baby, apparently music they hear in the womb settles them when they are born. Used to have hardstyle dance music on in the car and house all the time during the ex's pregnancy then when born putting hardstyle and techno music on used to send the lil un to sleep or calm her down.


----------



## hotweldfire (24 Aug 2011)

Same thing mate, reminds them of being in the womb. Even if it's nosebleed techno


----------



## Derek Tweedie (24 Aug 2011)

Gonna try this the morn. But my daughter hates it when we Hoover! She spins round and sprint crawls to the nearest without the Hoover. Its quite funny really. PLEASE don't call social services lol.


----------



## hellohefalump (27 Aug 2011)

I used to put my babies in their bouncy chairs in front of the washing machine or the tumble dryer.  Sent them right off to sleep that did.


----------



## Gill (27 Aug 2011)

Derek Tweedie said:
			
		

> Gonna try this the morn. But my daughter hates it when we Hoover! She spins round and sprint crawls to the nearest without the Hoover. Its quite funny really. PLEASE don't call social services lol.



Lol, Same my little boy hates the hoover and runs and hides or screams for it to be turned off.


----------



## Sonnyarba (27 Aug 2011)

Very interesting to know, makes sense!   

I just have to make a baby first   And find a girlfriend before that


----------

